# Moth/tail Rot/fungus



## tapeworm (May 11, 2007)

One of my brothers fish has developed a mouth fungus/rotting. What should I treat this with? I already treated it one week with Maracyn 2 and it looks like some of the white fungus, has turned black as if dying?

I lowered the temp reading that this type of outbreak does not do well in lower temperature, however, seeing as how higher temperature increases fishes metabolism I was thinking possibly doing the same treatment again with higher temperature. Any suggestions? Will post pictures of this in a bit.


----------



## tapeworm (May 11, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would treat with both Maracyn and Maracyn II at the same time. Leave the temp around 76 degrees. It looks like you may be dealing with Columnaris. Maracyn is the optimal med of the two but the Maracyn II will aid in preventing secondary infections, which is very important when dealing with something like Columnaris/mouth rot.

How long did you treat before? I would go with a minimum of 7 days...

Do a large water change before starting the treatment, and monitor your water parameters while treating. If it's a well established tank, it probably won't be a problem, but since you've already treated once, it's worth keeping up with.

Kim


----------



## tapeworm (May 11, 2007)

My brother treated the tank for one 1 week, with Maracyn 2 with the temp at about 72. However, this week he has bumped up the temperature to about 80, I will let him know to treat with maracyn. Will post pics in about a week, for more info/suggestions. It seems to be getting better. The bigger spots/white cloudyness on his tail seems to have gone away, and his mouth fungus/rot seems to be turning clear, and coming off.


----------

